# Seat foam/padding for Mk1 seats.



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

I thought I'd go ahead and put this in the correct forum but it'll probably never get seen. I have a new set of seat upholstery for my Rabbit but have no clue where to get the seat foam. My seats originally had the horsehair material but that's not what I need.


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Seat foam/padding for Mk1 seats. (Cubster)*

Bump - I too would love to know where to get the foam padding. My original upholstery is in great condition, but sags because of collapsed foam.


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

Try eVWParts.com. They carry TMI interior parts, I think I've seen foam padding for the seats there.
-Dave


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (The Doc)*

Most of the TMI foam I have seen is for aircooled. They have all the luck.
I bought the seat bottom for my MK1 cabby through the dealer about 6 yrs. ago. Not the cheapest route, but I could not find any that the side bolster was not destroyed.


----------

